# How Would You Kill Yourself?



## The Psychonaut

How Would You Kill Yourself?

its a very simple question.

I want to know how you would off yourself.

I do NOT want to hear "i would never kill myself" or "thats wrong".

and i DEFINITELY dont want anyone to go making assumptions about my motives.


----------



## Vaka

I think I would just bring a sharp knife to my heart...that's how I've always imagined it...everyone imagines committing suicide right? hehe
But seriously, that's how I'd do it...I'd just use all that passion to drive it towards me without thinking of anything else


----------



## Nearsification

Hmmmmm
I would do it at a political conference with barack obama and light myself on fire and leave a message for the world. What kind of message. I do not know.

But seriously. I would never kill myself.


----------



## Vaka

I think I'd be the kinda person who writes a fucking epic suicide note! lol


----------



## Molock

I'd shoot myself in the head :mellow:
Providing you line up the barrel properly it seems like the easiest and quickest way to commit suicide.


----------



## Lucretius

I'd either shoot myself in the head or slit my wrists and bleed out. roud:


----------



## The Psychonaut

Game Master Near said:


> Hmmmmm
> I would do it at a political conference with barack obama and light myself on fire and leave a message for the world. What kind of message. I do not know.
> 
> But seriously. I would never kill myself.


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

i had that plan...

i was going to do it in front of the white house...and have a friend video tape it...and i would have a sign with a really cool anti prohibition slogan, and right b4 id turn myself into a screaming crying running torch, id say something totally b/a

if i just wanted to die though, and not make a spectacle of myself, i would walk out into the woods with a coil of rope, and hang myself from a tree. strangulation of course, not the long drop with the sudden stop.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

jump out of an airplane with no parachute with a nitrous tank strapped to my face so I asphyxiate before I even hit the ground. Yes, I have thought about this in great detail :mellow:


----------



## Nearsification

RighteousRob said:


> jump out of an airplane with no parachute with a nitrous tank strapped to my face so I asphyxiate before I even hit the ground. Yes, I have thought about this in great detail :mellow:


O-M-G. Its a righteousRob. They barley come out of hiding. They are so rare!

-throws pokeball-


----------



## marked174

I would take plastic frisbee, I would fold it in half, and I would shove it down my throat... because I am a ninja.

Seppuku is the ancient art of killing yourself if you get super pissed and can’t find anybody else to kill. Ninjas use all sorts of crap to kill themselves—guns, ropes, knives, lasers, spears, etc.—and don’t even think twice about it. These guys would kill themselves for just about any reason and often for no reason at all: that’s why we there are so few ninjas today. 

Step 1 Get a frisbee from the store or friend. 

Step 2 Clean the Frisbee. 

Step 3 Make sure your parents aren’t around 

Step 4 Put something slippery on it, like butter or cream. 

Step 5 Get really super pissed. 

Step 6 Fold the Frisbee hard (this is crucial) 

Step 7 Keep folded and insert Frisbee into mouth hard. 

Step 8 Push hard until you can’t see it. 

Step 9 Wait. 

Step 10 Die.
www.realultimatepower.net


----------



## AirMarionette

fool myself, deceive myself. overdose, most likely. at least i would die in colors.


----------



## wealldie

My ex's step father jumped off a cliff, and shot himself in the head on the way down. He was found months later in bear poop. Dun dun dun!

However, I would just OD. Simple, without any drama.


----------



## nim

Death by carbon monoxide poisoning. It's less bloody and painful than, say, slitting of the wrists, or shooting oneself in the head. And hanging can leave nasty bruises.


----------



## OmarFW

lol i agree that some people shun talking about death as if it's something to be shunned.

it's not like talking about death will kill you.

and for the record, I want to die in an avalanche of naked women.


----------



## Vanitas

Overdose, or jumping off though it'd make an ugly corpse.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Toaster Bathtub


----------



## RomanticRealist

I wouldn't.

But if I had to

probably something like this:


----------



## baent

Definitely some sort of up in the air business. Bungie jumping, sky diving, hand gliding, etc... make it look like an equipment malfunction or user error that caused the death. Like de-threading the rip cord on my parachute on the flight up. What a tragic accident. D:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

It would have to be very poetic. Id shoot myself in the heart, see I was born with a hole in my heart, so I should die with one. It also matches a poem I wrote that ends like this: "an end wholly suited like my start. Love hurt and loved this punctured heart". How emotional right ?

Either that or id drown myself to convey the idea that I feel life is depth with many layers but like an onion the layers lead to nothing. My whole life I was drowning in the depth of nothingness. Of course ill include the explanation in the suicide letter along with the poems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanderling

Picnic, lightning. (Prizes for whoever guesses what reference that is).

Seriously, though, I'd probably chose to be drowned in a barrel of wine, like the Duke of Clarence.


----------



## SeekJess

Can anyone say that this is morbid?


----------



## Ben

GroovyShamrock said:


> Picnic, lightning. (Prizes for whoever guesses what reference that is).
> 
> Seriously, though, I'd probably chose to be drowned in a barrel of wine, like the Duke of Clarence.


Lolita?

I'd probably just take a handful of pills. I've contemplated skydiving without a parachute, using an electric chair, or one of those shots people on death row get.


----------



## beth x

a grenade up the jacksie and a leap off the tallest building in the mall on the busiest shopping day in the year. I like to share myself around, besides, I'm not fond of Christmas shopping:tongue:


----------



## Wanderling

Ben said:


> Lolita?


*clap clap clap*


----------



## wealldie

bethdeth said:


> a grenade up the jacksie and a leap off the tallest building in the mall on the busiest shopping day in the year. I like to share myself around, besides, I'm not fond of Christmas shopping:tongue:


Now this I gotta see...


----------



## wealldie

SeekJess said:


> Can anyone say that this is morbid?


Deliciously morbid. What's your method?


----------



## bionic

i would get someone to kill me quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## susurration

If I were to do so, I'd make sure there would be no way I'd survive.

I like Rob's idea, but hm.

I would eat until my stomach exploded (all my favourite foods of course) or perhaps walk into the middle of a dessert/get lost in a forest without food and water, or perhaps run out in an electrical storm with a wet metal robot suit on? 

it'd be just like this


----------



## calysco

be a hero.


----------



## R2-D2

wannaBgonzo said:


> How Would You Kill Yourself?
> 
> its a very simple question.
> 
> I want to know how you would off yourself.
> 
> I do NOT want to hear "i would never kill myself" or "thats wrong".
> 
> and i DEFINITELY dont want anyone to go making assumptions about my motives.


carbon monoxide poisoning or nitrogen asphyxiation. and just in case it takes too long, i think i'd hire someone to stand by with a .44 magnum, ready to shoot me in the mouth.


----------



## wealldie

calysco said:


> be a hero.


The coward's way out!


----------



## calysco

wealldie said:


> The coward's way out! YouTube - Doug Stanhope on Suicide


gonna die anyways- might as well fulfill my childhood dream of being superman on my way out


----------



## Monte

I've thought about this before.

I would like to be as alive as possibly before I die or in this case, kill myself. I would want to be ion a situation where my adrenaline is pumping, all of my sense heightened, that whole deal. So I would either jump off of a cliff since heights always get me or I would want to be hunted down. Like, running through the forest for my life and then eventually meeting my predator and fighting to the death.


----------



## yesiknowbut

I've met enough jumpers to realise that sometimes you survive, and without the means to get back up there for another go. So that's out.

Probably OD and solitude, wander up a cold mountain in winter with a pile of pills and a bottle and go out feeling free....... CO poisoning would be fine but I'd be sorry for those that found me.

Not that I would, in any likely scenario that i can imagine.


----------



## Decon

OD. Even you don't take enough to kill, it's an interesting trip one way or the other.


----------



## Promethea

I realize that you have asked people not to simply say that they wouldn't - but it isn't that I wouldn't out of some moral conviction.

I don't want to die period.. but, the reason is probably a bit odd. Mainly, its that I don't like the idea of not being in control when they take care of my corpse. 

Well, I guess that said - I would go about it in such a way where no one is handling my remains. I don't even want them to see my remains. Having someone handle my body after I die is out of the question. Hands off, bastards! I wish that after you die, you could still function physical and mentally just enough to put yourself in the damn ground.


----------



## baent

alfreda said:


> I've met enough jumpers to realise that sometimes you survive, and without the means to get back up there for another go. So that's out.



Just make sure that you are in an outspread "swan dive" position at impact. 0% chance of survival... from a reasonable height anyways.


----------



## yesiknowbut

Sometimes people panic, and curl up. Hard to be sure of your swan dive in the heat of the moment. 

Plus I will tell you that the people who have to scrape you off the pavement and talk to you through the following 9-12 months of orthopaedic surgery and rehab are going to be really fed up. Obviously if that's your aim, go right on ahead. Please try to avoid days when I am on call. thank you :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86

I would probably hang myself or something, but I would do it in a private place to avoid anyone having to see it or be hurt by my actions (if I jumped off a building I might land on someone etc).


----------



## Espiculeas

I like Montes idea. Trapping myself with some basic tools in a huge dome (and I mean HUGE! National Park huge) with a wild animal or dangerous human like in 'the most dangerous game' and then either die after having fallen to the 'hunter' (suicide cause I was not smart enough or physically fit to survive after willingly jumping in) or killing myself (gun, jump off a cliff, strangle myself, poisonous snake to my veins. It all depends on what is around roud at the very end.


----------



## Penemue

oneoutside said:


> But in all seriousness, I'd create an exciting car wreck, or jump off a very tall building on a busy street. _Ideally_ I'd sabotage a 747 and die in all the glory of a horrific plane crash.


 In which many other people die/suffer severe trauma?
Not an accusation, just curious....


----------



## Boy C

Massive heroin overdose. Maybe throw a few benzos into the mix too, just to be sure.


----------



## danicx

PenemueINTJ said:


> In which many other people die/suffer severe trauma?
> Not an accusation, just curious....


Why not? We all have to die sooner or later. To me a plane crash would be one of the best ways to die, it sucks for those who feel otherwise, but unfortunately it's not their choice (nor mine). So .. if I were choosing my death I'd choose to place myself in a plane crash that would have happened anyways without me there.


----------



## cjudge

I would smoke, drink and eat lots of delicious, unhealthy food.

Hey, wait a minute...


----------



## AEIOU

I'd eat a lot of bacon and drink a lot of whiskey.
A very slow suicide.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Suicide bombing. Maybe I could take out a few other people with bone shrapnel (epic way to die imo) and horrify a few more for life by bathing them in gore. My final act of irl trolling.


----------



## YourMom

Not that many things bother me, but people who like to spend their time thinking about killing themselves for fun are one of the few things that do. I don't understand why someone would want to sit around and think about this unless they're actually suicidal or very confused about life.


----------



## The Psychonaut

middeljohn said:


> Not that many things bother me, but people who like to spend their time thinking about killing themselves for fun are one of the few things that do. I don't understand why someone would want to sit around and think about this unless they're actually suicidal or very confused about life.


WOW! thank you middlejohn for this post which is SOOOO pertinent to the OP. 

I mean, it answers the question of "How Would You Commit Suicide" very clearly.


----------



## sloe djinn

I would want to be driving something at top speed and totally engulfed in flames as well, screaming "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!" all the while. Something epically stupid but awesome.


----------



## The Psychonaut

OOH i just thought of another one, Go screw a hooker with aids and then wait a few months for a lot of your cells to get infected, then grind yourself up in a hot dog factory 

of course...all those preservatives in the hot dogs would probably kill the aids, so better make it a hamburger factory.


----------



## OmarFW

middeljohn said:


> Not that many things bother me, but people who like to spend their time thinking about killing themselves for fun are one of the few things that do. I don't understand why someone would want to sit around and think about this unless they're actually suicidal or very confused about life.


the only people comfortable with discussing death are the ones who aren't afraid of it. you don't have to want to die to talk about it, you just have to be comfortable with death.

I for one do not fear death one bit. I just fear how I am going to die.


----------



## la musa candido

i planned this when i used to be suicidal. i did a lot of research. roud: 

WARNING: *NOT* for the faint of heart...

i'd take a box cutter and a bottle of rum into the tub with me and run the warm water. i'd drink while i wait for it to fill up. when it gets up to my neck i'd shut it off and begin. i'd cut my vein in my right arm following on its track from my wrist to my elbow and push down as hard as i could. i'd do the same to the main veins on my hip bone and behind my knees. if i'm gonna do this i'm gonna make sure i don't survive. the warm water and alcohol make more blood flow out. then i'll use my right hand to keep drinking while my arm starts to curl up and i probably go into shock. maybe drown. but i'd die either way.


----------



## Vaka

Some people are very specific...I'd just right a huge novel of a suicide note a few days before, and then I'd take a knife and stab myself right in the heart lol


----------



## la musa candido

Queen of Leaves said:


> Some people are very specific...I'd just right a huge novel of a suicide note a few days before, and then I'd take a knife and stab myself right in the heart lol


lol nice. yea i'd write a letter in my journal and leave it on the sink and put a note on the door saying, "if u ever loved me you won't look, just call 911." i'd put on some music too.  the heart sound nice too though. a bit painful but badass..:crazy:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

hmm.. don't take this the wrong way but slitting your wrists is really quite hard, it's probably one of the hardest methods to really kill yourself. Like to do any real damage on your wrists you have to cut so deep that you have to pretty much sever the tendons. and even if you do it vertically you still have to make sure you hit the artery or you just going to bleed slowly. And you want to make sure you cut the hand your normally use first cause it can be hard to cut with an unfamiliar hand while its draining of blood.

that's what I've learned at least from reading about it... yea..


so I think the easiest way and most peaceful would be a plastic bag over your head when your already drowsy, just tie it round your head and make sure you have enough air to last a little while, so you slowly pass out and just never wake up... A 3 gallon bag will last about 12 minutes before you start blacking out. if it's too small you'll run out of o2 rapidly and start to panic...


yep.. i've never really thought about it though


----------



## OmarFW

RighteousRob said:


> hmm.. don't take this the wrong way but slitting your wrists is really quite hard, it's probably one of the hardest methods to really kill yourself. Like to do any real damage on your wrists you have to cut so deep that you have to pretty much sever the tendons. and even if you do it vertically you still have to make sure you hit the artery or you just going to bleed slowly. And you want to make sure you cut the hand your normally use first cause it can be hard to cut with an unfamiliar hand while its draining of blood.
> 
> that's what I've learned at least from reading about it... yea..
> 
> 
> so I think the easiest way and most peaceful would be a plastic bag over your head when your already drowsy, just tie it round your head and make sure you have enough air to last a little while, so you slowly pass out and just never wake up... A 3 gallon bag will last about 12 minutes before you start blacking out. if it's too small you'll run out of o2 rapidly and start to panic...
> 
> 
> yep.. i've never really thought about it though


good point. cleaver to the wrist is much more effective :tongue:


----------



## la musa candido

RighteousRob said:


> hmm.. don't take this the wrong way but slitting your wrists is really quite hard, it's probably one of the hardest methods to really kill yourself. Like to do any real damage on your wrists you have to cut so deep that you have to pretty much sever the tendons. and even if you do it vertically you still have to make sure you hit the artery or you just going to bleed slowly. And you want to make sure you cut the hand your normally use first cause it can be hard to cut with an unfamiliar hand while its draining of blood.
> 
> that's what I've learned at least from reading about it... yea..
> 
> 
> so I think the easiest way and most peaceful would be a plastic bag over your head when your already drowsy, just tie it round your head and make sure you have enough air to last a little while, so you slowly pass out and just never wake up... A 3 gallon bag will last about 12 minutes before you start blacking out. if it's too small you'll run out of o2 rapidly and start to panic...
> 
> 
> yep.. i've never really thought about it though


yea i know. trust me when i say i researched it, i googled the f**k out of it. :laughing: u can see my veins going up my arms, they stick out. it would be so easy. and i'd press down EXTREMELY hard. like butchering. i used to cut, this would probably be my haven. minus the after effects with the burning and arm curling up and losing complete control of it and all. and i'd cut all over the place to make sure i bleed out enough. i know this guy who was drunk and slit his wrists, not even bad, and died because the alcohol pushes that much out. i could never do the plastic bag thing. i need oxygen. i'd rather suffer the pain.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

the femoral artery would be a good one, you bleed out within a couple minutes if you hit that sucker, i think it's on the inside of your thigh a few inches in. I could see myself cutting a tendon then not being able to hold the knife like fuck.. now what am i gonna do, then trying to like kick the knife into my other wrist, yea that would just be messy, I'd screw it up for sure.. I still like my idea of jumping out of an airplane with a nitrous tank strapped to my face and no parachute. I mean shit if your gonna die at least have a fucking blast on your way down right? no need for that mellow shit for me :laughing:


----------



## Drake

Vorpalsun said:


> Ok Hypothetically ONLY...so don't freak out this is not a conspiracy to commit anything: but assuming I was going to kill myself today for arguments sake here is how I would choose to do it.
> 
> I live in Florida so I would use the http://offender.fdle.state.fl.us to find where the worst child predators live and create a list and map of their houses.
> 
> I would review why they were on this list and pull the court records, creating a hierarchy of the repeat offenders and worst of the worst.
> 
> I would then get a US census workers uniform and a silenced firearm.
> 
> I would then start early in the morning and drive door to door knocking on houses as a census worker.
> 
> I would visually verify the person that answer the door is the person from the list. I would ask them how many people that currently live in the residence are currently home.
> 
> Every time the answer is one I shoot them in the head and go to the next house.
> 
> I bet I get 30 or so of them before society takes me out or forces my hand.
> 
> There is more then one way to make the world a better place.
> 
> I guess it all depends on your perspective.
> 
> Tomorrow would be different as I would never hypothetically kill my self the same way twice.
> 
> Hypothetically.....


Just in case you decide to follow through on this, I can make the silencers and modify the barrel for the firearm of your choice.

Just saying


----------



## Vorpalsun

*reaching OUT*

Tonight I would use a fushion reaction to light the way to a vorpal dawn

tommorow might be different

VS :laughing:


----------



## Takuin

Jump off of a really tall building out in the middle of no where because im deathly afraid of heights but i wouldnt want to be near a place a child could see me


----------



## Twisted

Hm... well, if you think about it like this...

You cannot have life without death.

So let's assume my motives were to kill myself. With me so far? Okay. Now to go about doing so. I have already altered the course of my life by making up my mind to kill myself, right? 

I would choose to live.

See how I did that? 

By LIVING, I would die anyways, so by choosing that after choosing to die... well, you get my point.

So.... yeah. :laughing: I live. MUAWHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Aria

I'm not exactly sure how, but I'd have to be going really fast. And of of course make a pretty explosion.


----------



## mayhamfx

Buy or rent new Porsche. Find golf course with cliff overlooking 18th hole. Drive off cliff and try to get as close to the pin as possible. 

No Mulligan allowed.


----------



## killerB

Hmmm, I am whimpy and would want to be somewhat painless. 

 I would close my garage, turn on my car and before I went out there to die, I would take a whole lot of Benedryl or some Lunesta to calm me. Then when I felt the effects of it making me sleepy, I would get into my car and drift off. 

 I think it would work.


----------



## SlowPoke68

The way Kevin Costner tried to kill himself in Dances with Wolves.

In front of a bunch of Civil War reenactors.


----------



## Devilsapple

AkiKaza said:


> I ask people this all the time...scares them to no end. I don't know why, it's a very simple question....




It's a much more interesting question than "how are you?" or "Anything new?"

I would prefer to Jump or freeze.


----------



## Kevinaswell

Headbutt a sidewalk, of course!


----------



## pliqht

get a space suit and tour space until the air runs out/ i crash into something


----------



## tooboku

Run naked through a thorn bush and fall neck deep into a septic tank.

You can either die of starvation, downing in poo, or massive infection.


----------



## Turquoise

By travelling to space and exploding into pieces going out with a Wilhelm Scream.

wait what


----------



## noosabar

Id put a contract on my life. Paid up front of course.


----------



## Iggy Hazard

Bullet to the head...with style. I would fire it into my left temple (I sho0t left-handed) angled back so it would destroy as much of my brain as possible.

.357 Magnum Semi-Jacketed Hollowpoint (no specific brand) fired from a snubnose Chiappa Rhino revolver.









And if I couldn't get my hands on one of those (they're new and kinda rare), then a Mateba (designed by the same inventor).


----------



## Iggy Hazard

Turquoise said:


> By travelling to space and exploding into pieces going out with a Wilhelm Scream.


LULZORS!! :crazy: It would have to be transmitted over radio since soundwaves don't travel in an absolute vacuum.


----------



## bendomolena

As quick and painless as possible. Probably an over dose of sleeping pills or a bullet to the head.


----------



## Strayfire

I'd listen to Miley Cyrus if I was feeling like I wanted to end life in pure pain.


----------



## vel

setting oneself on fire always looks so cool in videos - i might try that one if i decide to leave this world prematurely


----------



## Turquoise

Iggy Hazard said:


> LULZORS!! :crazy: It would have to be transmitted over radio since soundwaves don't travel in an absolute vacuum.


Well, yes. Thank you. That was the joke.


----------



## Elli

Hmmm...I would hire an assassin to kill me when I least expect it. I just don't know yet if I'd perfer a bullet in my head or messy kill with the most awesome weapon of all...samurai katana. 

Or maybe I would just overdose some drug or something.


----------



## Psychosmurf

First I would befriend myself. Then I would make impossible demands on myself, and threaten to kill myself if I didn't agree to them. Then I would try to kill myself in the following way. I'd be sitting in my room, at night, with no one around. Then, all of a sudden, I would shoot myself in the back of the head with an L96A1 sniper rifle from the top of the nearby building. I would break into my house, put myself into a plastic bag, clean up the blood as best as I could, and throw myself into a river. 

Oh, and by the way, my name would be Omar Gonzalez. Please, help me. :mellow:


----------



## Ti Dominant

I honesty have no idea.
I'd probably think about it when the time comes (should it come).


----------



## spikyface

I'd just get on a plane and never come back, leave everything and everyone behind

Kill my self by becoming a different person and starting afresh


----------



## FromTheWorldUp

spikyface said:


> I'd just get on a plane and never come back, leave everything and everyone behind
> 
> Kill my self by becoming a different person and starting afresh


I've thought of that. Man, I've wanted to so bad sometimes. If it wasn't for how heartbroken my family would be I would.


----------



## KaylRyck

nyn said:


> Quickly and without causing train delays.


I've always thought how easy, quick and painless it'd be!

The coolest way? Knife to heart. :mellow:


----------



## DefLeppardTShirt

either jumping off a bridge or a building, but onto land, not water, at least you spend your last seconds having fun

problem with water would be becoming shark food afterwards, thought of it makes me want to kick the shark's ass, which in turn means I need to stay alive to do that


----------



## thunder999

I would walk up to one of the many people I currently dislike and blow myself up. I am not :crazy:


----------



## JoetheBull

hire ninjas or samurai.


----------



## NastyCat

I would kill myself by battling through life and dying from old age or terminal illness.


----------



## Ti Dominant

Heroin overdose.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18

to kill myself would be to kill all the hope humanity has


----------



## Le9acyMuse

I've thought about driving off a bridge but death is not quite guaranteed... So driving off a 10+ story building.


----------



## ENTrePenuer

SomeRandomGuy18 said:


> to kill myself would be to kill all the hope humanity has


You get the narcissist of the decade award.
and I thought I was self centred.


----------



## Ectoplasm

ENTrePenuer said:


> You get the narcissist of the decade award.
> and I thought I was self centred.


I perceived it as more of a metaphor that he has everything to live for, he's hopeful and happy and for him to suddenly turn around and kill himself would be like saying "humanity may be aiming for a happy future, but you know what, up yours to a happy future!" Or I may be wrong. Besides, being around someone with a messianic complex helps you measure the extent of your own ego as well.

I've considered the idea on numerous occasions and I will have to settle for space bungee jumping into a black hole. What a way to experience the impossible!


----------



## Buckersniff

Wait for a T11 tornado then light myself on fire and walk towards it.


----------



## Cman

I'd love to go skydiving without a parachute and try to hit a target, or maybe dying in space would be pretty interesting.


----------



## Biracial

I don't know but it would be messy and a bitch to clean up. Who is responsible for cleaning up gibs? They'd never forget me! MUAHAHHAHAHHA


----------



## kiwig0ld

Bullet to the head. It's the hardest to screw up and most effective in getting the job done. Intentionally stinging myself with box jellyfish if I wanted to get creative with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Choptop

Swan dive - volcano
..all day every day.


----------



## Valiums

Hum hum hum.
If it doesn't have to be practical, I want to go like this:
I want to be rich and famous. I want millions of people to talk about the bed I keep and the color of my nails. I want them to freak out over an alleged sex tape or whatever they fancy. I want them to have T-shirts with "Team Valiums" on them, I want them to cry at my movies and dance to my songs, wear my clothing line and buy the foods I promote.
And then, when I go to accept an award, I will pull a gun from my overpriced designer hand bag, hold it to the side of my head,and speak gently, with such tenderness and loving and soft emotion, "You all disgust me." and then pull the trigger.

IDK what is wrong with me.


----------



## zskel

The only reason I can think of that would lead me to kill myself is if I was facing hard time in jail for the next 40 years or something. Cops hate me, it could happen. They REALLY hate me, its like some pheromone I have, if I could think of a way to use it for good I totally would because it borders on a super power sometimes. 

That being the case, it would have to be some sort of suicide by cop that takes as many cops out as possible. You know, the douche bag's. Not the nice ones that really do it to help people. Yes, cops, not the government, not politicians that made the laws, not violent activist groups that I don't agree with. I can outline the reasons why this profession attracts the absolute filth of humanity in another tread, this isn't the time for it. 

Soo... were do we find a large number of douche bag ass hole cops like the ones that fucked with me in the begging and started this whole mess?


EDIT: I thought of the other reason I would potentially kill myself; If something terrible happened to all of the people I love and care about and I survived the accident or whatever happened and was horribly disfigured. Then I'd have no reason to go on living at all and there would be no guilt or anything or worrying about one of those people having to find my body. If that were the case I would probably have enough pain killers to just end it quickly and painlessly.

But shit, what if I didn't have the painkillers and was so immobilized that I couldn't go buy a gun and operate it, to do the carbon monoxide thing, or anything like that? Is this what totally bed ridden elderly people stuck in nursing homes think about? Shit, should just end it now while there's still time.


----------



## toe tag

So many possibilities but I think I'd rather go out with a big boom. Strap myself with plenty of bombs, go atop of a building and BOOM! My only regret is not seeing my parts splatter peoples faces and cars down below. I'd like that.


----------



## pdz316

The Psychonaut said:


> How Would You Kill Yourself?
> 
> its a very simple question.
> 
> I want to know how you would off yourself.
> 
> I do NOT want to hear "i would never kill myself" or "thats wrong".
> 
> and i DEFINITELY dont want anyone to go making assumptions about my motives.



How?!
not sure how
the moment would have to present itself
i no plan that far... l o l

all i know though it would have to be epic
news headline worthy 
tragic maybe 
people are devastated by whatever it is that caused my death, probably because others got hurt in the process, non intentionally, just causalities of my offing myself
if i got somehow tie it in with like some natural disaster it be cool
yup...

that's all i got for now
:laughing:


----------



## DarkAutumn

I would laugh manically and declare, "No! I can never truly be defeated!" 

And then I would explode in a burst of flames and colorful sparks. 

Oh yes. I'm going out with a bang.


----------



## Terrestrial Wisdom

Although, this is topic is dark I will play along…

I would want to die with as little pain as possible… something that results in instance death: jumping from cliff into rocks, walking around with a wire hanger waiting for a lightning bolt to strike me, or on the other hand as another poster said, I’ll just load up on crappy junk food and wait for a slow death through diabetes, high blood pressure, or some other food related illness (which is what I do now... well at least I have the company of millions)


----------



## Ziwosa

Go to some abandoned place.
Jump in a river.
Wait for hypothermia to kill you.


----------



## darksoul

Ziwosa said:


> Go to some abandoned place.
> Jump in a river.
> Wait for hypothermia to kill you.


You like slow death eh? :crazy:


----------



## Ziwosa

darksoul said:


> You like slow death eh? :crazy:


It's painless
It allows for a lot of time to reconsider
It adds random factors to it, who knows whats going to happen, exciting!
What could you wish more : D


----------



## darksoul

Ziwosa said:


> It's painless
> It allows for a lot of time to reconsider
> It adds random factors to it, who knows whats going to happen, exciting!
> What could you wish more : D


So you're after a method that allows you to change your mind?


----------



## Ziwosa

darksoul said:


> So you're after a method that allows you to change your mind?


Well don't you want to be sure of what you're doing?
It's a pretty major decision I would say : p


----------



## day_dreamer

Potassium cyanide - instant death. No pain, I'm a sissy when it comes to physical pain.


----------



## pretty.Odd

Mhmm helium asphyxiation, painless and quick. Also I would take some skittles and scotch to make sure it would work.


----------



## neptunesky

I would drink turpentine then vomit onto a canvas. I want to be productive and stylish at the same time.


----------



## Redrover

Dilaudid IV push until I stop breathing.


----------



## Null

I'd wanna jump off the highest building that I could get roof access to.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Either shoot myself in the head or jump off a cliff. Or even better, blow myself up (that's not a reference to terrorists, it's just a very painless way to die). 

Can't imagine I'd ever want to kill myself though.


----------



## ListlesslyNumb

Crossed my mind a few times, and to be honest it's a bit of a guilty thought. Never took it too seriously though.

But I'd probably go skydiving and just not pull the parachute release. Something quick and relatively painless,
but still awesome while it lasted.


----------



## Gentlemen

Get sucked into a jet turbine. Saw pictures of an unlucky guy who was, and it must have taken them forever to mop him off the runway.


----------



## Vitamin G

Viagara + lots of sex = Heart attack.

I was reminded of this when I watched a Futurama episode and Zaff Branigan said, "Spirit is willing, but flesh is weak."


----------



## InevitablyKriss

LMAO!!!!
Just got to say this. As I'm reading this thread for the first time, "Suicide is Painless" comes onto my playlist. :crazy: This tickles me. I had to share that.

I can't decide over a few ways...

1. Bleed out. I kind of always liked the thought of just getting sleepy and dying that way, while feeling the blood drain out of me. That would be a neat experience, I bet.

2. Starving to death. This would take a long while, but I think it would be pretty interesting as well. I think I could do it, I really do. Whenever I'd get hungry, I'd drink something to settle the pain, but the pain would still be there. If I was going to kill myself out of hatred of myself, I'd probably go this way, just so I can have months of slowly dying, full of pain. M'mm, pain.

3. Sleep deprivation. Can't you die this way? It would be really difficult to get to the point of not sleeping to death, but that would be the challenge of it, thus the point for me. I've stayed up for three days straight once, but then I suddenly got a fever and fainted. I slept for two days straight without waking up once. Haha!

4. Choogachooga- CHOO CHOO! There's something beautiful about just.. running in front of a train and suddenly having your human remains flying everywhere, blood, guts and all. It's pretty tragic, but lovely to think about. (I'm pretty strange, aren't I?)

But yeah, number one on the list is bleeding out. But I'd make it messy just cause I like it that way.

..Hm. I wonder what impression I'm giving? Lol.

Honestly though, I don't support suicide, and often times get very annoyed at suicidal people. That said, I think there is beauty in death.


----------



## Sparktrog

I have this wonderful little idea of just spilling out all the built up thoughts in my head to the people I love, yelling at them for all that they never understood about me and what-not right as I shout "and because of all this, I am through with it all!" right before i shove a pistol in my mouth and pull the trigger. Or just sitting with my computer open, alone at night and shoot myself in front of it.

More violent than that I've had ideas of using my school's stairwell to tie a rope around me and just jump from the top bars of it. Hanging so that passerby's would see me as they approach the third floor.

As well, plenty of times while sitting in the back of my parent's car I have envisioned myself clicking my seat-belt off, opening the door and rolling off of into an oncoming truck or 18-wheeler, or a hummer for the environmentalists to get an odd lauigh out of it. My mind sees this one quite clearly being the highest possibility as I have literally viewed a phantom of myself do it all.

Last would probably be to just go on a long, excruciating midnight run to let my asthma flare up and just keep going and going as my breath gets shallower and shallower before finally collapsing under the pale moonlight and dying due to asphyxiation.

Depression has stirred plenty of these ideas and while I do not promote suicide nor believe in any reason why I would do such things, I have a very deep appreciation for the idea of death and constantly contemplate its mystery. My favorite of these ideas being either the alone shooting or the car jumping.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

I'd like to fly to Dubai and take the elevator to the highest floor of the Bhurj Dubai (current tallest building in the world) and break through the windpw and jump out, hopefully jumping out far enough where I don't get squashed on the side of the building. I'd pay off the lobby receptionist to let me have a key to one of the top suits so it was possible. I'd definitely be quit drunk to actually go through with the jumping part.

If I my suicide attempt could involve another person in it I'd hire an assassin who specializes in using sniper rifles to hunt me down in the Canadian wilderness.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

Null said:


> I'd wanna jump off the highest building that I could get roof access to.


Hmm, figured I wouldn't be the only one who thinks it's a great way to die.


----------



## bhavik15

I'd go out in a dramatic explosion. No casualties, but maybe some collateral damage; with the world to see.:crazy:


----------



## absentminded

Plant a micro-black hole inside my body.

Mwahahahaha!

If I'm gonna die, I'm taking the world with me.


----------



## LeafStew

If I had to kill myself I'd like to go to space and remove my astronaut helmet. It could be filmed or something so people can study what happens to people who get sucked into nothingness.

Could be an useful death in some ways.


----------



## Coonsy

A very fast ride off a very high cliff with no protective gear....I'd die with a smile on my face, cause it would be a thrill till that sudden stop at the end which should be pretty instantaneous.


----------



## timwaagh

I'd jump into a vulcano, like gollum. i kinda think that is a spectacular way to die. or i'd jump from the eiger. definitely not an ordinary building. the end should be glamourous. but really: i'd never commit suicide. I don't care whether you like to hear that or not.


----------



## Deja Vu

I wouldn't.

If I did though, ya know - just to answer the question - I'd go for the big bang. I think it'd have to happen after a series of deaths. I'd set them up, attack presidents, assassinate characters figuratively and literally, and go for strategic figures so to spark complete anarchy after my death. I'd kill myself publically and in a sea of explosions.

There is no other way to go out.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

I'd probably just off the tallest building I could find. I've always wondered what jumping off the Empire State building would be like. I remember playing the spiderman videogame and I would always climb to the top of the building and jump off to my death. A bit demented I know, but I feel like it's a horribly exciting way to go.


----------



## plausible

If I were to commit suicide it would probably be in such a way that I made a point that would stick with people, make them think, make them wonder.


----------



## TheWaffle

I'd go out into a thunderstorm in the middle of the ocean, wearing a tinfoil outfit and carrying various metal rods and scraps.

Realistically? Carbon monoxide poisoning.


----------



## Bunker Man

I'd say "there is one more not among the chosen who must be judged..."

It would end with me bursting into flame, and crumbling into dust, since as a psychotic violent soul there would be no place for me in the new world.


----------



## freeeekyyy

First, I wouldn't.

Second, simple gun to the throat. Quick, effective and minimally painful.


----------



## Vodhgarm

OD with the largest amount of LSD one can possibly take. If i do it i wan't it to be with flying colors .. in my mind that is xD


----------



## aerosmithgirl

I would want to somehow catalyze spontaneous combustion. Since nobody is immune to it, we all have a possibility of randomly bursting into flames. :crazy: That wouldn't really be "spontaneous," would it? 

Oh well.


----------



## MissJordan

Lethal injection.

Keep it nice and clean, in case a kid finds my body.


----------



## hoom

MisterJordan said:


> Lethal injection.
> 
> Keep it nice and clean, in case a kid finds my body.




Heh, while I'd never actually end my life.... this seems like a fitting end, and one that starkly contrasts yours, both of us being INTJs and all (as stolen from bash.org):

<evilada>: Best suicide plan ever
<mcm310>: what is it?
<evilada>: you go up to the top of a roof
<evilada>: string piano wire tight across the front edge at neck level
<evilada>: tie a cord to your foot and the other end to the building so that you'll be above sidewalk level when its fully stretched
<evilada>: then you put super glue on your hands
<evilada>: and put your arms around the front of the wire and then back to touch your head
<evilada>: then you lean forward, so the piano wire cuts your neck but not your elbows
<evilada>: when the cord goes taut, youll be hanging upside down with no head....except your head will be in your outstretched arms thanks to gravity and the glue, staring at someone upside down and spewing blood everywhere.
<evilada>: And some poor bastard will be traumatized for LIFE.
<mcm310>: i dont think i can be your friend anymore


----------



## Terrestrial Wisdom

Starvation


----------



## darksoul

TerrestrialSunBeamBeing said:


> Starvation


A little slow, no?


----------



## Terrestrial Wisdom

darksoul said:


> A little slow, no?



It would be a slow death… 
plenty of time to wallow in my misery and curse at the world. 
:sad:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I would extensively study physics and engineering and chemistry. After joining and funding a team of researchers and scientists, for a large number of years, we would design a time-machine. The intention would be for so-called world peace, but that’s bullshit, because I’ll have an underlying motive. As the leading funder & scientist, I would gain the trust of the team and those that protect the project. 

One night, after many calculations about the most probable time to succeed, I’ll hijack the time-machine, travel to the most destructive and violent eras of humankind with a sub-machine gun, murder every tyrant and warlord alive, before leaving to another era. 

All the while, I will be heavily influenced from massive amounts of mind-warping drugs. Eventually, when I slip up, a ruthless fiend, such as Genghis Khan, would decapitate me when I run out of bullets and grenades. In the history and religious books, there will be a strange depiction of a god-like entity that carries a magic stick that blows the heads off slave-masters in Egypt, shaved Hitler’s mustache, and bitch-slapped Samurai warriors.


----------



## aerosmithgirl

Kilgore Trout said:


> I would extensively study physics and engineering and chemistry. After joining and funding a team of researchers and scientists, for a large number of years, we would design a time-machine. The intention would be for so-called world peace, but that’s bullshit, because I’ll have an underlying motive. As the leading funder & scientist, I would gain the trust of the team and those that protect the project.
> 
> One night, after many calculations about the most probable time to succeed, I’ll hijack the time-machine, travel to the most destructive and violent eras of humankind with a sub-machine gun, murder every tyrant and warlord alive, before leaving to another era.
> 
> All the while, I will be heavily influenced from massive amounts of mind-warping drugs. Eventually, when I slip up, a ruthless fiend, such as Genghis Khan, would decapitate me when I run out of bullets and grenades. In the history and religious books, there will be a strange depiction of a god-like entity that carries a magic stick that blows the heads off slave-masters in Egypt, shaved Hitler’s mustache, and bitch-slapped Samurai warriors.



You sir, deserve the internets.


----------



## General Lee

I would first write a long sucide note explaining my motives, telling them to move on and forget about me (if they have not already), consoling them that it was not that fault (the reason for that is that when a person commits sucidie everyone wants to know if they caused the person to kill himself/herself), and giving them my last wishes with the final note that I know I am not worthy of final wishes but a plea for them to execute them.
Then I would leave the note on the pillow on my bed and walk out the house. 
Following that I would walk to the gun store and buy the best gun they had with five hundred rounds of ammounition.
I would then buy a one way bus ticket to Appotomax.
I would look around at the peaceful land and cry where Lee and his noble army gave way to the mercernary horde.
I would write another shorter note in my best handwriting. The note would contain my address and the adress of my nearest familiy member who would be sent the following _"I left a key *Under* *The* plant. Use it to open the *Door*._
I would leave it in a spot where the blood would not get on it.
Then I would say my last prayers.
I would look up to heaven and whisper "Jesus forgive me for what I am about to do. Forgive those who drove me to thiss."
I would take my last breath before the first shot.
I would then shoot my left leg.
Then my right leg. 
Then my left arm.
Then my left hand.
I would then take my last breath on earth.
And pull the trigger on my head.


----------



## Proteus

death by snu-snu


----------



## Lokkye

just shoot myself in the head, why do you have to over complicate it by buying more stuff?
*BLAM*
*dies*


----------



## Harley

Proteus said:


> death by snu-snu


You win at life.

Me, I would do something boring like overdose on pills. I don't want to traumatize the person who will find me so preferably no blood and spilled guts will be spilled.


----------



## Peripheral

I always wanted to die saving the world like Bruce Willis in Armageddon, or in an marathon orgy.


----------



## sunhawken

Promethea said:


> I wish that after you die, you could still function physical and mentally just enough to put yourself in the damn ground.


Hells yeah..
I IF I WANTED TO KILL MYSELF
1:Fight at D-DAY
2ie with out knowing, are in my sleep"


----------



## General Lee

Actually another method to kill youself is simply to join the army in World War III


----------



## pageofadiary

I learned from a disturbing documentary that shooting yourself in the head doesnt equal death all the time. I know two people actually who were shot in the head quite a few times and they are still walking around healthy as ever. Due to said documentary I learned one of the quickest ways is to shoot yourself in the neck. So I guess that would be my top choice since I would want it to be the quickest death possible... don't want to feel much pain before I go. I would definetly go in the middle of nowhere maybe a forest or something close to it. I don't want anyone I love to find me, so it would be out of state somewhere.

BTW this thread is CREEPY AS HELL! :shocked:

That is all:crazy:


----------



## Electric Nate

Sawn-off shotgun, in the mouth, angled about 25 degrees up. Should hopefully make my head explode like a mellon and take out the brainstem, completely severing all communication between brain and body instantly. I believe the part of the brain responsible for pain sensation is located somewhere around there as well.

I used to have dreams about doing this. It was the most wonderful sensation ever, the most tremendous sense of relief and achievement that I was, for a split second, using my mind to perceive myself destroying my mind. If I had access to a shotgun, I would have been dead about 2 - 3 years ago, no question.


----------



## darksoul

Electric Nate said:


> If I had access to a shotgun, I would have been dead about 2 - 3 years ago, no question.


Yup. Me too...


----------



## kallisti

Fasting and keeping myself from sleeping.


----------



## TheLightningKid

I'd set up some kind of epic maze, where I ride over a couple of mountains on a levy, go through a volcano, to a contraption that would cut my head off. 

......Or I would just stab my neck. 

Probably the latter.

Erm.


----------



## Cover3

38 to the head


----------



## amosbanga

Get drunk and jump off something high, like a bridge or cliff.


----------



## Rivara

Hmm... Something like fly off a cliff into the ocean at 300mph in a Ferrari. Or Lamborghini, I'm not all that picky. (I have rigid color preferences, though.) I'd like to die in the water; we have... a thing. 

I'd do it so that no one would ever understand why I did it, but in reality, it would just be the day I finally got bored with my own mind. Nothing more to it.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

I would get 10 hookers then IV speedball (heroin + cocaine) and pay them to fuck me till I'm dead. More or less the plan I have once I hit my 80s straight affter I had learnt chinese , which comes as a priority number one to do once I'm 80 yo.

I haven't mentioned about all the details like VIAGRA and so on as probably you know Ns love the BIG picture kids.


----------



## MissJordan

Preferably with a gun to the underside of my jaw.

Hanging requires too much effort (and too much time, I might wuss out by then),
Knives just look painful.

But a bullet to the brain and I'd be dead before I realise.


----------



## Novalis

I've actually always wondered what it would be like to fall to your death. It's one of those things you wish you knew the answer to, but don't really want to try. I get worried sometimes when I'm at a height and I start thinking "You know, I wonder what it's like...".

It wouldn't be about minimising suffering or anything, it would simply be an exciting thing to know. It would just be really cool. It sounds terrible, and it is terrible, but it isn't.

Maybe when I'm old and about to die, I'll try something. Really, I would consider it an experiment more than anything. Nothing wrong with going out on your own terms, provided you've thought it over properly with a cool head without the influence of depressive feelings or drugs or whatnot. Obviously I would be considerate and make sure I fall in a location where there's no risk of me falling on someone/something or being seen. I wouldn't want to cause turmoil, either physical or emotional, to another.


----------



## affezwilling

My plan for how I'm going to die is is to wait till my 100th birthday. That day I'll throw a huge party that lasts till midnight and invite everyone I know. At midnight I'd give a speech and say "I've live for over a century, I'm officially too old for this shit. Screw you all, I'm outta here!" At that point I'll just up and die from being way too freakin' old. Anyone can shoot / stab / OD or do one of a million things to off themselves, but pretty much no one dies from being so damn old that they just decide to check out. Honestly death is already going to win, why would you just hand it to him. It's so much more fun to screw with him and try his patience.


----------



## dirnthelord

Danny said:


> Drive to the edge of a thread and jump off?


 Where is the fun in that? Add some fire!


----------



## Jason104

live tv ....... lol


----------



## peddroelm

I would have to think of a way to bring some big ass asteroid into collision with earth. Maybe start a black hole ? Deviate the earth's orbit to push it into the sun ? Who would wanna continue living after I'm gone anyway ?!

Seriously researching immortally sounds much much more fun...


----------



## Disfigurine

I would slit my left wrist, and whilst it is bleeding, use that blood to write an ominous yet intimate message on my wall.

A song that is personal to me will be playing loudly.
With a polaroid camera, I'll take my last artistic pictures of the scene.
The windows are open, the pictures fly about the bedroom in the wind.
Growing weaker, I summon whatever strength I have left to slit my right wrist as exhaustion topples me clumsily upon my bed.

There, I take in my last moments.


(a little dramatic, no?)


----------



## Jason104

Belua said:


> I would slit my left wrist, and whilst it is bleeding, use that blood to write an ominous yet intimate message on my wall.
> 
> A song that is personal to me will be playing loudly.
> With a polaroid camera, I'll take my last artistic pictures of the scene.
> The windows are open, the pictures fly about the bedroom in the wind.
> Growing weaker, I summon whatever strength I have left to slit my right wrist as exhaustion topples me clumsily upon my bed.
> 
> There, I take in my last moments.
> 
> 
> (a little dramatic, no?)


wow ...... don't do that ......... also some people take like 500 advils or motrin .......... to overdose ........ but little did they know that that's suppose to be the most violent ...... painful ...... and slowest way too die ....... it takes like 12 hrs of bleeding diarrhea .... vomit and ....... organ ruptures ........... if your gonna kill yourself don't do it that way ........, and since it's a long death you most likely to be found alive by your family and ........ when they take you to the hospital they have to put a tube down your throat and drain everything out and that's also excruciating ......... that they beg you to kill them ....... my aunts a nurse and you'd be surprised by how many......... teenagers try this


----------



## Disfigurine

Jason104 said:


> wow ...... don't do that ......... also some people take like 500 advils or motrin .......... to overdose ........ but little did they know that that's suppose to be the most violent ...... painful ...... and slowest way too die ....... it takes like 12 hrs of bleeding diarrhea .... vomit and ....... organ ruptures ........... if your gonna kill yourself don't do it that way ........, and since it's a long death you most likely to be found alive by your family and ........ when they take you to the hospital they have to put a tube down your throat and drain everything out and that's also excruciating ......... that they beg you to kill them ....... my aunts a nurse and you'd be surprised by how many......... teenagers try this


......
I _have _overdosed.


----------



## Jason104

Belua said:


> ......
> I _have _overdosed.


how ???? ........


----------



## Disfigurine

Jason104 said:


> how ???? ........


None of your business


----------



## Jason104

Belua said:


> None of your business


ooooooh sorry ...... that is pretty personal


----------



## Danny

Jason104 said:


> live tv ....... lol


I'm taking this as a prediction. I don't doubt you . . .


----------



## Jason104

how about ...... saving a child


----------



## dirnthelord

peddroelm said:


> I would have to think of a way to bring some big ass asteroid into collision with earth. Maybe start a black hole ? Deviate the earth's orbit to push it into the sun ? Who would wanna continue living after I'm gone anyway ?!
> 
> Seriously researching immortally sounds much much more fun...


Haha...At least 1 evil genius!

to achieve immortality we will have to get help from those tiny tiny little nano-robots i guess. But how about this, upload a virus into their operating system, instead of healing us, they will kill us form inside..hmm...that sounds awesome. (^_^)


----------



## iinnffpp

eating so much ice cream my brain froze over. excellent way to leave the planet


----------



## Lyssah

Hypothermia....

Seriously....go for a hike in the middle of winter...enjoy the scenery...sit down by a tree...fall asleep....and float away...!

All your body parts are still intact (unless a bear/troll/insert scary creature chews on you) so you look good for the funeral...whoever finds you can keep your expensive gear...everybody wins!


_I don't plan on offing myself either._


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

I sometimes have fantasies of running onto national television, something live and widely viewed (American Idol is in the running) and either shooting myself in the head or blowing myself up. It isn't very nice, but it'd be something you could tell your kids you saw, ya know?


----------



## Tootsie

Pills. Easy. And you still have all your body parts.


----------



## HorribleAesthete

An appropriate amount of reserve pentobarbital (Nembatol), thirty minutes prior to which I would have already administered an antiemetic, and probably a bottle of good red wine (probably chase the pills with the wine). I would probably toss some antihistamines and opiates (if I can obtain them) into the mix, for good measure. The bag and band I am not overly fond of, so I would simply hope that the aforementioned works. If it did not work, perhaps I would die of liver failure (eventually).

Boring, I know. Meh, shoot me (that could work too).


----------



## Abstract20

I would play a game of russian roulet with my alter ego, while debating a topic neither of us can remember. Amusement + Originality = Satisfaction


----------



## Fallen Adalia

I'm flip flopping here... Between a very public death where I could get a message across, or by myself on a race track in a fast car while heavily intoxicated and having the time of my life just wasting a perfecting good suicide...

by that I mean I could save someone and its okay if its dangerous cause I intend to die, or I could try something that is lethal in the name of science... IDK...

IDK I wouldn't want to kill myself though, I have serious plans to die _*old-ish*_ while having really amazing sex or something fun like that.


----------



## Ryuku

Hmm...Though I like a lot of these, and kinda like the idea of people trying to pin a motive on a weird suicide when there never was on...on a serious note, I'd definitely have to go with drowning (deep underwater)...But slow, calm drowning...Graceful drowning. And I'm certain of drowning because I've done it before, I just got pulled out after I blacked out. Very peaceful, felt great actually, nice scenery too.


----------



## affezwilling

"You can live with dignity, we can't die with it."

- Dr. Gregory House


----------



## shadowofambivalence

a drug overdose


----------



## Kestrel

I wouldn't. What a silly thing to do.


EDIT: For the sake of answering the question, lots of alcohol and entertaining substances.


----------



## AlijahEatsBabies

I agree with you , i would either overdose, or my dream way to die is to be hung . I've always fascinated about being hung and my shoes being right beside the stool where i jump.


----------



## AlijahEatsBabies

oneoutside said:


> I think it would be cool to convince someone to cannibalize me and also feed me to my relatives without them knowing. You can be arrested for that though, so it would have to be well-cleaned up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been a fancy of mine to leave a beautiful corpse too. Either beautiful or horrifically gruesome. Personally I'd go for both.



I really like the idea of having an artistic beautiful death of my corpse, left in my parents or loved ones views, remember be beautifully if they must, its fantasticc.


----------



## Jessy Lashway

My goal in life is a very strenuous one. Physically, mentally and emotionally I will undergo overwhelming strain. By design, my plan ends in my death. In this way, I have already killed myself by allowing others to take my life when the time is right.


----------



## Valiums

My revised answer:


I would have someone kill me in my sleep _tonight_. Some way fast, painless, and so I don't know it's happening.

If I have to die, fine, but I won't do it myself. I'm not going to waste my time worrying, either.


----------



## AlijahEatsBabies

Like i've said before, in another thread, 
its always been my dream to hang myself. 
so id either go with . over dose. or hanging myself >.< always a "sick fantasy" of mine


----------



## Catenaccio

I would shoot my ex, her friends, and another guy, and then myself. Easy because they are all in the same office.

Hypothetically of course.


----------



## rythmol

i've always fantasied about giving myself some type of poising, such as anthrax. 
then while it runs its course, i'd act out on destructive impulses towards the people i've loathed in my environment; sort of like the classic cross-country serial murdering. 
but being a sap at heart, i'd venture to my brother's house and die sobbing next to him while he holds me. 

the joy of cliché ideas.


----------



## rwt81

Umm...I wouldn't...

Okay...I'll play along. I would do worse: Immortality. That sounds very painful because people can be very annoying.


----------



## yaintj

-Romantic: By stabbing a knife to my heart
-Realistic: Get a rented cottage or similar. Set a timer to ignate building. Take as much sleeping bill as I can, then shoot myself. Shooting is not mandatory ( I don't like the mess).


----------



## Empecinado

yaintj said:


> -Romantic: By stabbing a knife to my heart
> -Realistic: Get a rented cottage or similar. Set a timer to ignate building. Take as much sleeping bill as I can, then shoot myself. Shooting is not mandatory ( I don't like the mess).


What if you don't properly shoot yourself because you're too sleepy? You'd be laying there immobilised in enormous pain while you burn to death.


----------



## yaintj

Empecinado said:


> What if you don't properly shoot yourself because you're too sleepy? You'd be laying there immobilised in enormous pain while you burn to death.


Overdose will take care of that.


----------



## Ashitaka

The Psychonaut said:


> I do NOT want to hear "i would never kill myself" or "thats wrong".
> 
> and i DEFINITELY dont want anyone to go making assumptions about my motives.


You posted this in the INTJ subforum, so I don't think you need to worry about these things. Unless another type attempts to respond to your question.

Anyway, to answer your question: I don't know. I would have to research the matter further to fully understand all the consequences of each method of suicide before I make any concrete decisions.


----------



## Monty

i would probably shoot myself in the head, or something else quick.

of course if i could get my hands on some of that stuff they use for euthanasia i would go with that method.
if i were to kill myself i would die knowing that i deserve no pain


----------



## ALNF1031

Option 1: Set it up to frame someone I dislike of murdering me.

Option 2: Commit various unforgivable crimes and die by the police.

Option 3: Set it up to be look like an unsolvable crime.

So yeah, if I'm killing myself, I'd like to take someone down with me =3.


----------



## Super Awesome

I'd climb into a super-dooper, huge-ass canon, and have it fire me into space. That way my death would be entertaining to me and others!


----------



## randomcouchpotato

I would probably slit my wrists and bleed out or stab myself in the heart.


----------



## Kissmyasthma99

I dont get the pill thing. Is it that its supposedly supposed to b peaceful? Hanging myself is too immediate, wouldn't get to observe myself dying and that's depressing lol.

I like the idea of bleeding out best.


----------



## octetstream

lulz

Suicide == Marriage


----------

